# A remarkable blade



## rtriplett

I will be interested to hear how it stands up. I like the woodslicer blades, but they dull fast. I read a review of Supercuts blades and may give them a try. Thanks for the info on Timberwolf.


----------



## mojapitt

What's the difference in the blade?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Look at the comparison pics. The new blade has fewer teeth, MUCH deeper gullets, and is BI-metal (whatever that is). The deeper gullets keep the sawdust from packing in the blade and causing heat and crud buildup. This blade still looks very clean after all I have sawed with it and Jatoba tends to crud up resaw blades. This is the first 1 TPI I have seen.


----------



## vonhagen

i was going to try that blade but then found the lenox trimaster. its a carbide tipped tripple chip 3tpi it cost 300 bucks but my saw will cut 13 1/2 thick and at full depth on hard maple it slices like butter and leaves an almost perfect smooth edge and the kerf is 1/32 the blade is suposed to last about 5 years without sharpening. it also cuts metal and thats what is designed for until woodworkers started using this blade. starrett also makes a similar blade and also makes one called the woodpecker and its a flexback for 19 bucks. i love to resaw and let me know how this blade you got stands up. so far i have made .030 veneers without jointing inbetween passes and stitch them up for a perfect bookmatch. i scored on my old davis and wells , they just dont make saws like that anymore, its so smooth running i can hardley hear it. anyway keep us posted on the performance of your new blade


----------



## grizzman

hey there Andy, i finally saw your video today of your wonderful shop, what a great work space, im also glad to see you have gotten some enlightenment on a new band saw blade, and that its working so well, enjoy it, i know how its like to get a new blade on the table saw, when it cuts light butter, this new band saw blade must be heavenly after what you were using…enjoy buddy…


----------



## LittlePaw

I am following our progress with the new blade, Andy and if it stands up to your hard use, I'd be getting me one, provided they make a 72" for my ShopSmith.


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx for the review Andy. Good to know. I like TW blades also


----------



## mondak

I have been using the timberwolf blades for about 4 yrs now and they are real good blades. At present, I have a 3/8 3tpi blade in my 16" BS. I use it for resawing and/or just cutting. Yup…..they get my vote.


----------



## Ken90712

Nice review, I use these blades as well. I have always been on the look out though being mine seem to dull quicker than I would like. Will be interesting to hear how your yours holds up.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Bimetalic. If you buy a hole saw that's bimetalic you can use it on metal although it will dull quicker if you do. I try to buy bimetalic sabersaw blades for my Bosch, when I do they simply never dull at all. Eventually I'll bend or break one though so I don't really know how long they'll last. And they cut faster. I make a lot of stair stringers. At the end of the day a quickly dulling blade is a pain. These don't give me any problem. So, if this bandsaw blade is bimetalic I'll bet it goes a long time.


----------



## patcollins

Wow 1 TPI!

Bimetal generally means that the teeth are a different metal than the rest of the blade, the teeth are hard to hold an edge and the rest of the blade is pretty flexible and tough for durability, in essence a carbide blade is a bimetal blade.


----------



## gfadvm

Ken90712, You use these bi-metal 1" x1TPI TW blades and have problems with them dulling quickly? Or are you referring to other TW blades?


----------



## AHuxley

For those that have ask Bi-metal or M-42 bandsaw blades are made by welding a strip of high speed steel for the teeth to a spring steel back, the HSS is then hardened, normal wear rate is 5-10 times higher than a normal carbon blade, carbon blades have RC of around 64, M-42 around 66.

@Robert Triplett the reason you have seen TW blades dull quickly is you are comparing the Silicon Steel versions, they will be initially sharper but wear faster than carbon blades. In general I have no use for high silicon steel blades.

The low TPI bi-metal blade will give quick and cost effective resawing but for much better finish a variable pitch carbide resaw blade such as the Laguna Resaw King and Lenox Trimaster will give far superior finish and last even longer than bi-metal, this is due to the vibration reduction of the variable pitch and the gound teeth with no set. They do however have a higher initial cost but long term they are actually lower than all other types of blades due to durability and the ability to resharpen them 3-4 times.


----------



## Bob817

I too was impressed with timberwolf with my 12" Craftsman, resawing was like cutting butter.


----------



## gfadvm

AHuxley, Thanks for the reply. That is good information. The Lenox carbide is currently out of my price range and I am very satisfied with the cut quality from this blade for now.


----------



## DaleM

Thanks Andy. Did you buy the blade direct from TW? I can't find a TW bimetal blade with 1 TPI for sale anywhere online. I have a lot of black locust to resaw and I know it's going to wear out my Woodslicer in a hurry so I'm looking for something else to try.


----------



## gfadvm

Dale, I called Timberwolf and they recommended this blade. They are a great resource for resawing information and they don't seem to mind answering questions as long as you want to ask them. I learned a lot talking to them. Wish I could remember the name of the guy I talked to. I just told them what saw I had and what I wanted to do. Wish you were closer as I have always wanted some black locust.


----------



## DaleM

Thanks Andy. I guess I'll call them and see what they can do for me. I have between 600 and 700 board feet of black locust, all 8/4 between 6 and 12 inches wide and 10-13 ft long. I'm using most of it to rebuild my porch after I resaw it down to 4/4. It was all air-dried and fairly straight, sitting in someones barn for 4 years before he decided it was just taking up space and sold it for .45 cents per bf. If you were closer I'm sure I could spare a board or two.


----------



## Zeppelinator

A good tip. I will try one. I use super dense woods all the time


----------



## gfadvm

45 cents a board foot! And you didn't have to use a gun!


----------



## ssnvet

I've been running two TW blades on my 14" Jet band saw and have been very happy with them… but I'm not challenging them with resawing difficult materials like Andy is.

I know nothing about their new blades, but bi-metal blades are what you will find in all your Sawzall type reciprocating saw blades, that can cut through nails, etc… So I suspect the term refers to some kind of alloying or tempering at the teeth.

Read the instructions they give you carefully as on their normal line of blades, it's important that you de-tension the blade when the saw is not in use for any significant period of time.


----------



## AHuxley

Just FYI another option for a similar blade is the Lenox Woodmaster B (the B is for Bimetal, they also male a CT, C and C-sharp, the CT is carbide, the C is carbon and the C sharp is a ground tooth carbon band). The closest thing they make is a 1.3TPI 1"x.035" band which will run about $55 for a 144" blade, obviously more or less depending on the length.

@ssnvet I explained above what M-42 or bimetal means in regard to blades. It is the same process they use on reciprocating saw blades as you guessed.


----------



## MontanaBob

I was reading a review posted, I think it was last week about these blades, so I ordered three of them from PS Wood Machines….They're the 931/2 inch blade for my Grizzly 14 inch…put one in today - checked settings, and let her rip…I tried the 1/4" x .025 - 4pc $19.95 plus $3.00 shipping…. It cut a whole bunch cleaner (21/2" oak) than the other blade (same type different make--hasn't been run more than a dozen times) I can see a lot less sanding in my future, and anytime I see that I like it….


----------



## KenFitz

Thanks for posting this. I love TW blades and that's all I use since I discovered them. Didn't know this one existed. Going to give them a call myself and order a couple. Thanks again.

Ken


----------



## RogerM

I can't find any information on the 1 TPI Timberwolf blades. I have a 14" Deluxe Ricon that takes a 111" blade but can not locate any seller's website that sells anything close to these blades. Do you have to call Timberwold directly to get these?


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, I always call them and I think these are a new item not yet in their catalog. I just called for advice about resawing or I would not have found out about these. I got their phone # from the Suffolk Machinery/Timberwolf site.


----------



## RogerM

gfadvm - Thanks for the info. Sounds like a blade that I have been looking for.


----------



## Dal300

Andy, after 52 days how is this blade holding up?

I used a 3 TPI bi-metal Olson on what I sent you, it's been on the saw for about 2 months and still goes through the oak and Bodark pretty well. I may try my hand at touching up the blade with a file and see if I can get some more use out of it.


----------



## gfadvm

Dallas, It is holding up fine but my saw has some vibration that it didn't have before this blade? I don't like that but I really like that it cuts through 10" of jatoba as fast as my tablesaw cuts through 4/4. That wood you sent was cut pretty cleanly.


----------



## Fishinbo

I might try the blade you recommended. But right now, delighted and contented with my blades from www.sawblade.com .


----------

